# WHFB Apocalypse?



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

me and my friend were wondering if it would be possible to form some kind of fantasy apocalypse (armageddon?).
there would be huge dragons instead of titans, and maybe a variation on the Empire Steam Tank. the orcs would have, maybe, a small squiggoth.

any other ideas or opinions?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, pretty much anything from Forgeworld would work, and, I imagine that the games could get very interesting.

Have you and your friend put anything down on paper yet?


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, this would be cool but i think GW would only do it for $$$.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

we havnt started thinking about it properly yet, i wanted to see what response i got first...
ill have a look through the Forgeworld site, and make a note of anything that could be used.
i also need to get my hands on an Apocalypse rulebook so i can make some comparisons.
ill get to work asap and post some ideas on here.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the rules and stats for the warmaster game on the GW specialist site. Warmaster was a larger scale fantasy battle game, kind of like epic was for 40k. I might give you some ideas and larger units.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

kwl. sounds good


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

probaly maybe in 2009-2010


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

April issue of wd will have warhammer LEGENDARY battles rules in written by jervis johnson. Pretty much rules for apocalypse style fantasy battles.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

it would have to have a more biblical name like end of days or something


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

"Armageddon"? i used to keep calling apocalypse that.


----------

